# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  مظهرك وخزانتك تعبران عنك وتعكسان شخصيتك

## sajoo

ترتبط شخصية المرأةِ بالعديدِ من العواملِ التي تَظهر من خلال بعض اللمسات الصغيرة كطريقةِ حديثها، لفتاتها، ومظهرها، ويؤكد خبراء علم النفس أن المظهر الشخصي للمرأة يوضح مدى تقديرها لنفسها ومدى تقدير الناس لها، سواء كان في العمل أو المناسبات الرسميةِ والإجتماعية، وهو يُعتبر من الأمور الحيوية للنجاح، ويُعد المظهر من أهم مقاييس الحكم على شخصيتك في عيون الناس، وقد تقوم على أساسهِ معظم علاقاتكِ الإجتماعية، من هنا كانت الدراسات وآراء الطب النفسي والتي لخصناها لكِ فيما يلي ...
المرأة المحتشمة أكثر غموضاً وجاذبيةً ..!!
في أحدثِ دراسةٍ للباحث الباكستاني الدكتور حسان محمد علي أكد أنَّ الملابس التي ترتديها المرأة غالباً ما تعكس الحالة النفسية لها، وليست مجرد تعبيرٍ عن الذوقِ والأناقةِ فقط، وقد رصدت الدراسة آراء 230 شاباً، أكد 68% منهم أن المظهر المحتشم للمرأة يعكس الوجه الأخلاقي لشخصيتها، وغالباً يكون الحكم عليها من النظرة الأولى أنها شخصيةٌ راقيةٌ وذاتَ خلقٍ رفيع، كما عبَّر الرجال أن المرأة المحتشمة هي أكثر جاذبيةً بالنسبة لهم، لأن الشيء الغامض هو الأكثر جمالاً، وغالباً ما يرى الرجال الإحتشام على أنه إحدى سمات المرأة الأكثر جمالاً، والأكثر ثقةً بالنفس، لأنها تهتم بإبراز شخصيتها أكثر من الإهتمامِ بإبراز مفاتنها، بينما فسَّر 14% من الرجال نظرتهم للمرأة المحتشمة بأنها أكثرَ إثارةً من غيرها التي تكشف أجزاءً كثيرةً من جسدها، كما وصفوها أيضاً بالواثقةِ من نفسها، وكأنها تدعوهم للبحث عما بداخلها من صفاتٍ نفسيةٍ وملامحٍ جميلة، بينما ذهب 8% من الشباب إلى أن الإحتشام ليس دائماً هو مقياس الإحترام والأخلاق، فقد تكون الفتاة غير محتشمة الملبس، لكنها وقورةٌ وعلى خلقٍ كريم، ويجب أن لا يحاسبها الآخرون من خلال مظهرها، إنما من خلال تصرفاتها وشخصيتها، وأوضحت نسبة 15% يؤيدون مظهر الفتاة عندما تكون على طبيعتها وغير مزيفة في تصرفاتها، وأكثر ثقة بنفسها، وأنهم لا يمانعون في الإرتباط بها، خاصةً إن كانت شخصيتها مهذبة وقوية وجريئة.
كيف تتحكم حالتك النفسية في مظهرك؟!
يُعلق الدكتور محمد سيد خليل، أستاذ علم النفس وعميد كلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس، على هذه الدراسة قائلاً "إن مظهر المرأة لا يعكس فقط وجهة نظر الآخرين وانطباعاتهم عنها، إنما يعكس الحالة النفسية للمرأة من خلالِ خمسةِ عناصرٍ نفسيةٍ مهمة ليس لها أثر فقط في الحياة الخاصة بل والعامة" وهي ..
الغريزة: بطبيعة الحال ترغب الأنثى أن تبدو دائماً أكثر جمالاً للجنس الآخر، وإذا تركت الفتاة نفسها لفطرتها الأنثوية نراها أكثر حرصاً على ارتداء ما يبرزها كأنثى جذابةٍ ولافتةٍ تسلب عقول الآخرين، والعكس إذا استطاعت الفتاة أن تتحكم في رغباتها فإنها تلتزم الحشمة إلى حدٍ ما بحيث تحافظ على أنوثتها واحتشامها في آن واحد.
العقل: وهو الذي يُحدد إلى أي مدى تلتزم الفتاة بالمظهر المناسب فلا تكون مبتذلةً واستعراضيةً تستعرض جمالها وفتنتها، وفي نفس الوقت لا تُهمل أناقتها بل ترتدي ما يناسب طبيعة المجتمع، والموقف الذي تتعرض له.
الضمير: قد يكون الإحتشام المبالغ فيه رغبةً في مزيدٍ من الإحترام تحاول الفتاة إضفاءه على شخصيتها، وهذا هو دور الضمير.
الشعور واللاشعور: أهم ما يحكم علاقة الفتاة بمظهرها الخارجي، لأنها لا تختار الملابس بعينيها فقط، بل بمشاعرها أيضاً وحسب حالتها النفسية التي تعيشها.
القلق: هو جزءٌ من الشعور حيث تختار المرأة ملابسها ذات مظهرٍ محتشمٍ خوفاً من وجهة نظر الناس فيها، أو حكمهم الخاطئ على أخلاقها، أو تختارها مكشوفةً أكثر خوفاً من أن يقول عنها الآخرون أنها غير جميلةٍ أو جذابة.
جولةٌ في خزانتك ..
دعينا نتجول في خزانتكِ لنكتشف مزيداً من جوانب شخصيتك الغامضة، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة أحدث طريقة يمكن من خلالها التعرف على شخصية المرأة، وهذا ما أشارت إليه دراسةٌ قام بها علماء في علم النفس في أمريكا وشملت الفوارق التالية ..
- إذا كانت الخزانة بسيطةٌ في محتواها، وتتضمن فقط احتياجاتكِ الضرورية فأنت صاحبة شخصيةٍ قويةٍ وقيادية، والماديات ليست هي أول اهتماماتك.
- إذا كانت الخزانة ممتلئة بملابسٍ تستخدمينها، وأخرى توقفتِ عن استخدامها، فهذا يعني أنك عاطفيةٌ وخيالية، وربما كنتِ بخيلة.
- أما إذا كنتِ من هواة ملئِ الدولابِ بالملصقات والصور العائلية، فأنت شاعريةٌ وتقدرين الذكريات وتحبين الإحتفاظ بالأسرار.
- إذا تحولت خزانتكِ لمخزن حقائب، فضلاً عن الملابس والقلائد والأحذية، فإن ذلك يدل على الإخلاص والحنين إلى الماضي، والوطن.
- أما صاحبة الشخصية الفوضوية السطحية التي لا تعير أي شيءٍ اهتماماً فهي التي تتسم خزانتها بالفوضى وعدم التنظيم، ولا يُمكن أن تجد فيها ما تحتاج إليه بسهولة، وهي لا تهتم بنفسها ولا بالآخرين.
الملابس والصحة النفسية ..
أفاد الدكتور محمد سيد خليل، أستاذ علم النفس وعميد كلية الآداب بجامعة عين شمس، أن المرأة التي ترتدي الملابس المتبرجة أو الملابس الغريبة الألوان أو الخطوط، هي من النوعيةِ التي تُعاني من صفات الشخصية الهستيرية الإستعراضية التي ترغب دائماً في لفت نظر الآخرين من حولها، وقد تكون شخصيةً تُعاني من بعض المشاكل العاطفية أو العائلية، فتحاول الهروب من مشكلاتها بالمبالغة في أي شيءٍ يلفت نظر الآخرين نحوها، ويُشعرها بأنها محور اهتمامٍ حتى ولو بأسلوبٍ سلبي، ولا ننسى أن الإحتشام يعكس الرقي الإجتماعي بدليل أن مصممين الأزياء يَعتمدون في تصميمهم لزوجات الحكام والشخصيات الراقية بالمجتمع على الخطوط الأكثر احتشاماً ووقاراً، لأنها تعكس شخصية قوية وواثقة من نفسها وتدرك إمكاناتها جيداً.
ويؤكد خبراء الموضة أن المرأة العصرية هي التي تفضل ارتداء الألوان التي تعكس شخصيتها، لذا عليكِ أن تختاري من بين الألوان ما يناسبك، فإذا كنت ممن يفضلن النقاء مع العصرية فعليك بإرتداء جاكيتٍ طويل أبيض به أزرارٌ أمامية، ويحتوي على بعض الألوان الخفيفة في شكل تموجاتٍ كالأصفر والأسمر واللبني، ولمزيدٍ من السكون قومي بارتداء كوفيةٍ تحمل أحد الألوان الدافئة كالأحمر، أما إذا كنت ممن يفضلن الحيادية، فقومي بإرتداء الأبيض مع الأسود أو الرمادي مع اللبني السماوي، أما الحذاء فيكون أسود صريحاً.
ثقافة المظهر وعلاقة شخصيتكِ بفصول السنة ..
تُوضِّح الدكتورة إيناس عبد الفتاح، أستاذة علم نفس النمو بآداب عين شمس، أن ثقافتنا ثقافة مظاهر، وأصحاب الشعور بالنقص والدونية قد يلجأون إلى المظاهر لسد هذا النقص واكتساب الشعور بالأهمية، فملبسك هو شيء من ظاهرك الذي يدلل على باطنك، حيث نجد أن المظهر الأنيق يعكس شخصيتك التي عن طريقها يمكن أن تنالي احترام الآخرين، بل إنه سيترك صورة ذهنية جيدة عنك لدى الآخرين، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن حسن هندامك، يمنحك الارتياح والرضا عن نفسك، وقد ربطت دراسةٌ أميركيةٌ بين شخصية المرأة وأناقتها بفصول العام الأربعة.
وأشارت الدراسة إلى أنه يمكن لأي امرأة أن تتعرف على شخصيتها وما يناسبها من ملابسٍ وعطورٍ ومجوهراتٍ وإكسسواراتٍ من خلال الفصل الذي وُلدت فيه، ويتم تصنيف النساء إلى الآتي الفصول الأربعة وعلاقتها بالشخصيةِ والملابس ..
الشتاء: المرأة المولودةُ في هذا الفصل تناسبها الملابس ذات الخطوط الواضحة والأنيقة، وعطرها المفضل هو العطر ذو الرائحة المفعمة بالحيوية، كما تناسبها المجوهرات والإكسسوارات الماسية والفضية.
الصيف: المرأة المولودة في هذا الفصل ألوانها كلاسيكية تقليدية تعكس الهدوء والمحافظة على وقارها، وهي غالباً ما تكون امرأةً متزنةً كريمةً، أنيقةً، لبقةً، لطيفة، ومهذبة ذات طباعٍ متوازنةٍ مثاليةٍ في الملابس الكلاسيكية البسيطة، لكن بطابعٍ أنثويٍ ويناسبها القماش المطبوع بطبعات خفيفة وتناسبها العطور المفعمة برائحة الأزهار.
الخريف: المرأة المولودة في هذا الفصل تبدو طبيعيةً في أفضلِ حالاتها في الملابس غير الرسمية "الرياضية"، وتحب العطر الخشبي مثل الصندل، وعطور الفاكهة تناسبها أكثر، أما المجوهرات والإكسسوارات المناسبة لها فمن الذهب أو اللون الذهبي.
الربيع: المرأة المولودة في هذا الفصل تعكس شخصيتها الألوان الربيعية الحية والمشعة والشبابية، فنجدها ودودةً وصديقةً جيدةً من النوع الذي لا يشيخ أبداً، لأنها أنثى صغيرة حتى في ملابسها، وتكون في أفضل حالاتها في الملابس المطبوعة بطبعاتٍ واضحة، وهي امرأة ذات حسٍ مرهف، نَضِرَةٌ وجميلةٌ تفضل العطور الخفيفة من الزهور والفاكهة وتناسبها المجوهرات والإكسسوارات الذهبية



938651c20e2e326b3654ede700bcee9f.jpg

----------


## shams spring

*مقال رائع بكل معنى الكلمة ومعلومات قيمة ومشوقة في تحليل شخصية الانسان بالنسبة الى هندامة ومظهرة الخارجي وعلاقتهم بوقت ولادته ... راقني جدا هذا الطرح القيم وهذه الدراسات الحية التي ترتبط بشكل او باخر بعلم النفس الانساني والذي مازال في قائمة اهتماماتي الى الان ..!!

ابدعت ~.~ ساجو بهذا الطرح ~.~ الشامل والوافي .
سلمت يداكي ...في انتظار جديدك بشوق 
لك ودي الريحاني ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مقال رائع جداً ودراسة مميزة قد تكون ملامسة للواقع من بعض الزوايا 
بالفعل اختيار الملابس بعكس شخصيتنا ونفسيتنا وحالتنا 
راق لي كثيراً ما قرأته هنا من تصنيفات و نظريات ودراسات
أشكركِ على الطرح

----------


## الوسادة

بينما ذهب 8% من الشباب إلى أن الإحتشام ليس دائماً هو مقياس الإحترام والأخلاق، فقد تكون الفتاة غير محتشمة الملبس، لكنها وقورةٌ وعلى خلقٍ كريم، ويجب أن لا يحاسبها الآخرون من خلال مظهرها، إنما من خلال تصرفاتها وشخصيتها



أزنخ جملة ممكن اسمعها بحياتي يعني هلأ كيف صار ممكن إنه اللي بنشوفه بالشوارع هالأيام أحسن من البنت اللي لباسها محتشم ، هلأ احنا ما بنختلف انه في من هاد الحكي اشي صح بس صارت موضة هالكلمتين ( الشغلة مو باللبس الشغلة بالأخلاق ) شو هالهبل هااااااد و الله انه لما اسمع حد هيك بحكي بكون بدي اطخه لانه و الله مو ذنب أي بنت محتشمة انه في بنات تانيين لبسوا لباس محتشم بدون ارادتهم و شوهوا سمعة البنت الملتزمة و صارت البنت اللي لبسها بخزي اخلاقها أحسن منها 

جملة مستفزة و الله 


آسفة لإطالتي بس الموضوع كتييير حلو عنجد و لفتني بس  بالله تخلولنا الخزانة على جنب لأنه ما الها دخل ههههههه

----------

